# I7-3770k mit Corsair H100i



## Penny2912 (20. Januar 2014)

Hallo Liebe PCGH-Community,

Ich wollte mir demnächst den I7-3770k so als "Investition für die Zukunft" kaufen. Jetzt bin ich am überlegen ob ich mir die oben genannte Corsair H100i kaufen soll. Momentan hab ich den Macho verbaut. Mein Gehäuse ist ein NZXT Phantom 410. Da passt der Macho auch gerade so rein. Aber bin mir wie gesagt nicht sicher ob ich den Macho verkaufen soll und die H100i kaufen soll. Was sagt ihr? Macho oder H100i?

Danke schon mal!

Grüße

Penny2912


----------



## Nori_GER (20. Januar 2014)

Die allgemeine Meinung wird sein behalte den Macho da Kompakt Waküs hier nicht so beliebt sind.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Januar 2014)

Ich verstehe nicht ganz, was an einem 3770K zukunftssicherer soll als an deinem 3570K.

Das SMT das der 3770er mehr hat bringt zwar wenn Anwendungen/Spiele mehr Threads unterstützen vielleicht irgendwann mal 10-20% Mehrleistung bei gleichem Takt aber insgesamt bringt das für die Zukunft gar nichts - wenn dein 3570er zu langsam ist wird der 3770er auch keine Wurst mehr vom Brot ziehen. 

Was den Kühler angeht - es gibt keinen ersichtlichen Grund dafür, den Macho nicht weiter zu verwenden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2014)

Hm, Durchlauferhitzer da würde ich doch eher bei Luft bleiben wäre auch out of the Box leiser. Ich selber nutzte mal den Macho und habe den wieder raus geworfen, gerade mal 2°C Unterschied zu einem kleinerem Xigmatek Thors Hammer ( 1 x 120er Lüfter ). Sinn der Umrüstung?


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Januar 2014)

Derart große Kühler haben nur dann ne Berechtigung wenn sie auch ordentlich Abwärme abführen müssen, damit meine ich Minimum 100W, besser 150W und mehr.

Ein 3570/3770er bleibt da üblicherweise gut drunter - und bei stärkerem OC verhindert die billige Wärmeleitpaste unter dem Heatspreader dass der Kühler gut arbeiten kann (sprich der Kühler bleibt kühl und die CPU schmilzt). Deswegen bringen auch große Kühler bei diesen CPUs kaum was wie am Beispiel vom Doc zu sehen.

Solche Kühlmonster von Kompaktwaküs über Machos, Armageddons und Hammer-Brockens () spielen ihre Stärken erst aus wenn sie auch die Füße ordentlich heiß bekommen - sprich so 4930K@4,5GHz+ oder vergleichbares (nen 9000er-FX? )


----------



## ronrebell (20. Januar 2014)

Ich selbst habe die Corsair H100i AiO auf meinem 3770K @ 4,5 Ghz laufen.
Bilder dazu kannst du dir in meinem Nvidia sysProfile (siehe Signatur) ansehen.

Das Ding hält die CPU eiskalt, selbst wenn meine GTX 780 Custom @ 3D Vision und 99% Vollast jede Menge heiße Luft im Case verwirbelt.

Dicke Lukü Brocken machen ihren Job aber auch nicht schlecht.

Musst halt überlegen:

Pro Wakü AiO:

+ kein tonnenschwerer Brocken mehr am Mainboard
+ Optik je nach Geschmack halt
+ bei Bedarf super Kühlpotential

Con Wakü AiO H100i:

- teure Anschaffung
- Pumpe leicht bis stark hörbar (immer auch mal Glückssache, meine läuft relativ ruhig, für Passiv Silent Fetis ist das aber nix)
- original Lüfter bei höherer Lüfterdrehzahl relativ laut

Bei mir laufen die H100i Lüfter meist gefixt auf unhörbare 500 U/min Lüfterdrehzahl.
Im Hochsommer via Silent preset, bei dem die Lüfter auf leicht hörbare 1000-1200 U/min hochgehen.

Wie auch immer, Schrauben ist für mich ja auch ein Hobbie und ich probiere immer mal wieder gerne etwas Neues.
Die Wakü AiO Sache in Form der Corsair H100i war/ist für mich eine recht positive Erfahrung.

lg rr


----------



## Beudel (20. Januar 2014)

Habe seit ca.2 Monaten einen QuadCore Intel Core i7-4770K, 3900 MHz mit einem Corsair H100i laufen mit 40-43 Grad bei Battelfield 4,Höchsteauflösung ohne Probleme, Brauchst nur genug Platz im Geheuse .
 Gereuschpegel ist noch akzeptabel für die Kühlleistung !


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Januar 2014)

Bei solchen Einstellungen frage ich mich immer warum die CPU nicht bei 70-75°C laufen lassen und dafür die Kühlung sehr leise drehen statt 40°C mit einem Föhn zu erzwingen?

Bevor das Argument kommt: Nein, es macht für die CPU keinen nennenswerten Unterschied ob sie bei 20, 50 oder 90°C arbeitet.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2014)

Die Krönung wäre beides , mir ist ein leises System bei akzeptablen Temperaturen immer noch am liebsten


----------



## ronrebell (20. Januar 2014)

Ich für meinen Teil lasse die Lüfter eher langsam, dafür Silent drehen.

Hier mal ein Screenshot @ prime 95 @ 500 U/min wirklich unhörbare Lüfterdrehzahl:


----------



## Joselman (20. Januar 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die Krönung wäre beides , mir ist ein leises System bei akzeptablen Temperaturen immer noch am liebsten



Das bekommt man aber leider mit dem Budget für AiO Wakü nicht hin.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Januar 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Das bekommt man aber leider mit dem Budget für AiO Wakü nicht hin.


 
Das ist mit dem Macho aber kein Problem - und der ist sogar schon eingebaut.


----------



## ronrebell (20. Januar 2014)

Wieso soll man das mit der AiO nicht hinbekommen?

Siehe screenshot vorherige Seite.
500 U/Min lautlos und die Temps im grünen Bereich, was will man mehr?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (20. Januar 2014)

vllt sollten die leute hier keinen aio wakü bäh, lukü hui thread draus werden lassen, wichtig ist das für den threadersteller 2 fragen geklärt werden:

1. eine aufrüstung auf einen 3770k macht keinen sinn außer man mag es geld zu verbrennen.

2. macht ein upgrade von macho auf h100i auch keinen sinn da sie beide im rahmen der für sockel 1155 erhältlichen cpus mehr als genug kühlleistung haben und unter oc sowieso die intel failpaste begrenzt.

das beides leise geht wissen mittlerweile alle, das aio ein schlechteres p/l verhältnis hat auch und das die alten pcghx puristen aio waküs als ketzerei verstehen wissen mittlerweile glaub ich sogar schon andere hardware und oc foren^^.

ich nutze eine eisberg 240l auf nem 2700k, und warum? weils geht 

mfg


----------



## Penny2912 (20. Januar 2014)

Ja also am OCn vom i5 bin ich gerade dran und dachte dass die AiO vlt besser kühlt. Ich habe aber generell einen sehr guten Airflow im Gehäuse(wenn ich das mal so sagen darf) und dachte dass der i7 sehr viel schneller ist...aber wenn er das nicht ist, dann lass ich das so und übertakte den i5 einfach bis es nicht mehr geht.
Was meint ihr mit Intelfailpaste?
Sinn der Umrüstung wären optische Gründe gewesen, da der Macho relativ groß ist und ich vlt auch mal was sehen wollte vom inneren durch's Sichtfenster.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2014)

Bei dem Ivy Bridge und Haswell haben die reichlich Plempe unter Heatspreader verteilt was die Wärmeabfuhr doch stört. Beim Sandy war es noch verlötet. Man müsste quasi die CPU köpfen. Behalte die CPU bis nix mehr geht und rüste erst dann um da es keine Investition in die Zukunft gibt


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Januar 2014)

Der i7 ist in den meisten Spielen und Anwendungen genauso schnell wie der i5. Erst wenn stark parallelisierbare Anwendungen gefahren werden wie beispielsweise Videoschnitt ist der i7 im Mittel grob 20% schneller. Da das bei Spielen nicht wirklich ausgenutzt wird ist es hier egal ob man nen i5 oder i7 hat. Das wird sich zwar in Zukunft vermutlich zugunsten des i7 schieben aber wie schon gesagt wenn der i5 zu langsam ist rettet das SMT den i7 auch nicht mehr.

Die "Intelfailpaste" ist zwischen der eigentlichen CPU und dem Heatspreader (das Blechteil das du siehst wo der Kühler draufkommt). Früher waren die Teile verlötet was eine sehr gute Wärmeleitung ergibt. Bei den Mittelklassechips heute wurde das Lot aus Kostengründen durch billige Wärmeleitpaste ersetzt (alle CPUs außer die "dicken" Sockel 2011er).
Das hat zur Folge, dass die CPU ihre Abwärme wesentlich schlechter an den Kühler abgeben kann und bedeutet auf Deutsch du kannst dir den dicksten Kühler draufpappen dens zu kaufen gibt, bei starkem OC wird der Kühler nur handwarm (wenn du Glück hast ) und die CPU grillt darunter vor sich hin.


----------



## Penny2912 (20. Januar 2014)

Ok, dann werde ich wohl erst wieder irgendwann ein Komplettupgrade machen, wenn mir mein System zu langsam wird.
Könnte man das irgendwie ändern mit der Intelfailpaste? Oder ist das zu riskant? (Jetzt wurde mir  auch gerade bewusst warum es Heatspreader heißt )
Also eure Empfehlung ist dann bei dem Macho bleiben? Dann werde ich wohl als nächstes, damit ich was zum schrauben habe , mein Netzteil sleeven oder so irgendwas.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Januar 2014)

Penny2912 schrieb:


> Könnte man das irgendwie ändern mit der Intelfailpaste?


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...extreme-test-wlp-wechseln-bei-ivy-bridge.html


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2014)

Klar könnte man das ändern, ich hatte ja schon erwähnt das man die CPU köpfen müsste ( Heatspreader entfernen um die Paste zu erneuern ). Wenn du den Macho hast behalte den, ein anderer Kühler würde auch nicht viel verändern


----------



## Penny2912 (20. Januar 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Klar könnte man das ändern, ich hatte ja schon erwähnt das man die CPU köpfen müsste ( Heatspreader entfernen um die Paste zu erneuern ).





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/218944-extreme-test-wlp-wechseln-bei-ivy-bridge.html



Ja das werde ich dann wohl lassen. Ist mir doch zu riskant. Das Geld kann ich auch sparen..so spare ich natürlicb auch sehr gerne das Geld für den i7....
Dann kann der Thread wohl jetzt geschlossen werden. 
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Grüße 
Penny2912


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2014)

Dann kaufste eben die nächste CPU Generation passend, dann sollten sich die Kerne auch eher bezahlt machen wenn es so weit ist.


----------



## Penny2912 (20. Januar 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dann kaufste eben die nächste CPU Generation passend, dann sollten sich die Kerne auch eher bezahlt machen wenn es so weit ist.



Is wohl die beste&vernünftigste Entscheidung. Mein Rechner is ja nun auch nicht der Veraltetste und habe ja noch viel OC-Potenzial. Also von daher...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2014)

Richtig, nutze die Hardware so lange die läuft. Ich selber nutze ja nur einen i7 2600k Q 4,5 GHz und das Teil wird noch ne Weile reichen


----------

